# Internet-Recht: 'Facebook-Gesetz' ab sofort in Kraft



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Internet-Recht: 'Facebook-Gesetz' ab sofort in Kraft*

						Seit dem 01. Oktober befindet sich das Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz (NetzDG), auch als 'Facebook-Gesetz' bezeichnet, in Kraft und soll nun dafür sorgen, dass rechtswidrige Inhalte ab sofort nicht mehr in sozialen Netzwerken auftauchen und andernfalls innerhalb einer gewissen Zeitspanne entfernt werden sollen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Internet-Recht: 'Facebook-Gesetz' ab sofort in Kraft*


----------



## TomatenKenny (2. Oktober 2017)

50 mio.. die haben doch nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank...


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

Ist doch schön. So kann der Staat seiner Verantwortung aus dem Weg gehen und das ganze auf die Betreiber abwälzen und die werden bei den angedrohten Strafzahlungen eher zuviel löschen (auch Beiträge die nicht gegen die grundgesetzlich garantierte Meinungsfreiheit verstoßen), als zuwenig.

Schöne neue Welt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2017)

Im ersten Quartal 2017 hat Facebook einen Gewinn von 3,9  Milliarden erwirtschaftet, also ungefähr 42 Millionen pro Tag.
Der übliche Satz für einfache Volksverhetzung liegt bei 30 Tagessätzen, mit lächerlichen 50 Millionen Strafe würde Facebook
gut wegkommen. Warum stellt Facebook keine Moderatoren ein? Selbst in diesem kleinen Forum wird strafrechtlich relevanten,
beleidigendes und gegen Sitte und Ordnung verstoßendes umgehend gelöscht. Die Meinungsfreiheit begrenzt das überhaupt
nicht. Wer Gewinn daraus schlägt, Straftaten zu ermöglich, gar zu fördern, gehört ordentlich abgestraft. 

Und die ganzen kleinen beleidigenden Pappnasen können doch unter ihrem Realnamen ihre Grütze schreiben und setzen bei
Facebook zur Verbreitung nur einen Link ein. Dann zahlt nicht Facebook die Tagessätze, sondern die kleine Stammtischschwätzer.
Sobald sie selber haftbar sind, wird sich ihr Verhalten ändern, ganz schnell.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Oktober 2017)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> 50 mio.. die haben doch nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank...



Bitte pass mit solchen Aussagen auf, sonst kostet uns das 50 Millionen (die wir nicht haben).  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum stellt Facebook keine Moderatoren ein?



Nach dem Artikel zu urteilen, wurden ja schon 500 Mitarbeiter deswegen eingestellt.
Was die jetzt konkret machen, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im ersten Quartal 2017 hat Facebook einen Gewinn von 3,9  Milliarden erwirtschaftet, also ungefähr 42 Millionen pro Tag. Der übliche Satz für einfache Volksverhetzung liegt bei 30 Tagessätzen, mit lächerlichen 50 Millionen Strafe würde Facebook gut wegkommen. Warum stellt Facebook keine Moderatoren ein? Selbst in diesem kleinen Forum wird strafrechtlich relevanten, beleidigendes und gegen Sitte und Ordnung verstoßendes umgehend gelöscht. Die Meinungsfreiheit begrenzt das überhaupt nicht. Wer Gewinn daraus schlägt, Straftaten zu ermöglich, gar zu fördern, gehört ordentlich abgestraft.



Es ist nicht die Aufgabe von privaten Unternehmen, staatlichen Aufgaben nachzukommen. 

Strafbare Inhalte waren auch vor dem Zensurgesetz von Herrn Maas strafbar. 

Und ob etwas strafbar ist oder erlaubte Meinungsfreiheit, haben nicht irgendwelche Moderatoren oder eine ehemalige IM und ihre Zensurbehörde zu entscheiden, sondern Gerichte.

Und der Staat drückt sich hier vor seiner Aufgabe.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

Facebook ist ein internationaler Konzern. Den kannst du nicht mit deutschen Gesetzen kommen. Da geht nur eine gemeinsame Grundlage.
Oder willst du echt Gerichte damit zumüllen, jeden Eintrag bei Facebook auf seine gesetzestreue hin zu beurteilen?
So was muss einer Vorauswahl unterlegen und erst wenn es Posts gibt, die gesetzeswidrig sind, kann ein Gericht bzw. die Staatsanwaltschaft eingreifen.


----------



## wtfNow (2. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nach dem Artikel zu urteilen, wurden ja schon 500 Mitarbeiter deswegen eingestellt.
> Was die jetzt konkret machen, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


In Facebooks Loschzentrum: „Habe so gut wie gar keinen Glauben in die Menschheit mehr“ - WELT


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2017)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bitte pass mit solchen Aussagen auf, sonst kostet uns das 50 Millionen (die wir nicht haben).


Nein, würde ich Dir an den Kopf schmeißen _"Raff, Du hast nicht alle Tassen im Schrank",_ könnte das je nach Region als leichte Beleidigung ausgelegt werden
und mir eine Geldstrafe einbringen. 

_"Die da oben"_ sind aber keine konkrete Person und selbst namentlich genannte Prominente, bezogen wie in diesem Fall auf eine konkrete Tat, darf man
im Rahmen der Meinungsfreiheit leicht Angreifen. Zu sagen _"Frau Merkel hat doch nicht alle Tassen im Schrank, weiter mit der CSU zusammenzuarbeiten"_
ist über die Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt. Ruft dagegen jemand dazu auf, sämtliche Flüchtlingsboote zu versenken, ist das verboten und gehört  zurecht
gelöscht. Wird trotz Aufforderung nicht gelöscht, kann der Betreiber wegen der Verbreitung belangt werden, ebenso wird der Ersteller der Nachricht
ausfindig gemacht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist nicht die Aufgabe von privaten Unternehmen, staatlichen Aufgaben nachzukommen.


Müssen sie auch gar nicht, sie sollten sich nur selber schützen, denn das Verbreiten bestimmter Informationen ist verboten. Veröffentlich man straftrecht-
lich relevante Texte, und löscht diese trotz Aufforderung nicht, entscheidet dann ganz rechtsstaatlich ein Gericht das Straßmaß. Der Prozess dafür wurde 
vereinfacht und die Strafen wurden auf ein sinnvolles Maß erhöht. Wo das Problem für bestimmte User liegt, verstehe ich bis heute nicht. Allerdings sehe
 ich eine gewisse Überschneidung der Gruppen. Es scheint, dass genau jene, die ständig Hetzen, Verunglimpfen und Beleidigen am vehementesten gegen 
das Gesetz wettern.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (2. Oktober 2017)

Ein schwarzer Tag für Deutschland.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, würde ich Dir an den Kopf schmeißen _"Raff, Du hast nicht alle Tassen im Schrank",_ könnte das je nach Region als leichte Beleidigung ausgelegt werden.



Eigentlich ist's die Wahrheit.  Denn ohne etwas tassenarme Weltauffassung ist das Leben nicht so schön.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz – Kritik

Hier, dort ist alles gesagt, mit weiterführenden Links. Quasi niemand heißt das Gesetz (aus guten Grund) gut.

Die bisherige Rechtslage ist aussreichend.


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Oktober 2017)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist's die Wahrheit.  Denn ohne etwas tassenarme Weltauffassung ist das Leben nicht so schön.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Lebt die 3dfx Tasse noch?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Oktober 2017)

Meinen insgesamt drei 3dfx-Tassen (!) geht's hervorragend, danke der Nachfrage.  Nur eine davon steht im Schrank, hehe. Aber nun bitte zurück zum Thema ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## wtfNow (2. Oktober 2017)

Dem Großteil der Bevölkerung ist das Gesetz nicht bekannt, und selbst wenn kommen Kommentare wie _"Ja wenn "Hassbotschaften" zensiert werden ist das doch supi!"_.
Unter Demokratie verstehe ich wenn die Medien solche Gesetze neutral (Maybrit Illner & Co) thematisieren mit  anschließender Volksabstimmung.
Diese repräsentative Demokratie ein bunter Zirkusladen, mehr Schein als Sein.
Von mir aus kann es schon gestern mit Mistgabeln und Fakeln wieder auf die Straße gehen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2017)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist's die Wahrheit.  Denn ohne etwas tassenarme Weltauffassung ist das Leben nicht so schön.


Mir sagte mal ein Vorgesetzter _"Du bist doch völlig durchgeknallt", _kurzes Schweigen in der großen Runde, dann lachten wir beide und ich antwortete nur: _"Wie soll man die Projekte sonst umsetzen?"_. Das ging natürlich um rein fachliches, z.B. wollte ich schon vor 15 Jahren Elektrofahrzeuge auf den Markt bringen. 

Hätte dieser Mensch aber eine Anzeige in den FAZ geschaltet und öffentlich behauptet " XY ist völlig durchgeknallt" wäre ich dagegen natürlich strafrechtlich vorgegangen. Der Zeitung würde ich parallel eine Unterlassungsklage an den Hals hängen und fordern, dass die Auflage umgehend aus dem Vertrieb gezogen wird. Auf derselben Grundlage wurden schon ganze Bücherauflagen eingestampft. Würden die Verlage trotzdem veröffentlich, könnte es teuer werden. Online ist es etwas anderes, als eine Zeitung. Die wird gedruckt und ist im Markt, da ist es nicht möglich, jedes Exemplar wieder einzusammeln. Im Netz werden Beleidigungen, Verleumdungen und viel schlimmerer Mist aber stetig weiterveröffentlicht. Und das zu unterbinden, hilft den Opfern enorm. Es geht nur um die großen Betrieber sozialer Netzwerke mit irgendeinem greifbaren Ansprechartner in Deutschland.

Das Netz erlaubt doch weiterhin, jeden unerträglichen Mist zu veröffentlich. Ich rate, allerdings nur mir Sicherungsperson zum Rechner ausschalten, einen Besuch im _politikforen.net _. Die Betrieber werden seit Jahren gesucht und es gibt keine Möglichkeit der Lösung der Seite oder einzelner Beiträge. Da haben doch die ganzen Verhetzer, Beleidiger, etc. ihr Forum, oderbesser gesagt,m ihre Echo-Chamber, denn der Verbreitungsgrad des Stumpfsinns geht gegen null. Das geht auch weiterhin, trotz Facebookgesetz. Sobald damit aber hier im Land Geld gemacht werden sollte, es einen Vertrieb für Werbung in Deutschland gäbe, hätten die zurecht ein ernstes Problem.



wtfNow schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann es schon gestern mit Mistgabeln und Fakeln wieder auf die Straße gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann hättest Du am G20 Gipfel mitmachen können. Und ja, richtig erkannt, wir haben eine repräsentative Demokratie. Das hat schon seine Gründe. Das Volk hat sich leider wenig geändert, schon vor achzig Jaren rannte es Rattenfängern hinterher, heute machen das immer noch weiter Teile der Bevölkerung. Würden diese im Staate direkten Einfluss auf den Gesetzesprozess haben, wäre das Leben hier ganz schnell nicht mehr lebenswert. Meine Meinung


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann es schon gestern mit Mistgabeln und Fakeln wieder auf die Straße gehen



Und wenn sie hinter dir her sind?


----------



## Karotte81 (2. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mir sagte mal ein Vorgesetzter _"Du bist doch völlig durchgeknallt", _kurzes Schweigen in der großen Runde, dann lachten wir beide und ich antwortete nur: _"Wie soll man die Projekt sonst umsetzen?"_. Das ging natürlich um rein fachliches, z.B. wollte ich schon vor 15 Jahren Elektrofahrzeuge auf den Markt bringen.
> 
> Hätte dieser Mensch aber eine Anzeige in den FAZ geschaltet und öffentlich behauptet " XY ist völlig durchgeknallt" wäre ich dagegen natürlich strafrechtlich vorgegangen. Der Zeitung würde ich parallel eine Unterlassungsklage an den Hals hängen und fordern, dass die Auflage umgehend aus dem Vertrieb gezogen wird. Auf derselben Grundlage wurden schon ganze Bücherauflagen eingestampft. Würden die Verlage trotzdem veröffentlich, könnte es teuer werden. Online ist es etwas anderes, als eine Zeitung. Die wird gedruckt und ist im Markt, da ist es nicht möglich, jedes Exemplar wieder einzusammeln. Im Netz werden Beleidigungen, Verleumdungen und viel schlimmerer Mist aber stetig weiterveröffentlicht. Und da zu unterbinden hilft Opfern enorm.



Du bist schon so ein richtig Verrückter,  nahezu bekloppt. Wahnsinn


----------



## Johnny05 (2. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ein schwarzer Tag für Deutschland.




Deiner Meinung nach geht Deutschland ja unter und hat riesige Probleme.Schrei nicht alles nach was Du von den Rattenfängern vorgegeben bekommst.


----------



## wtfNow (2. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn sie hinter dir her sind?


Also ich bin topfit

Aber  ja stimmt, wenn ich sehe was schon so alles stillschweigend von der Bevölkerung  geduldet wurde und wird dann habe ich meine Zweifel ob sie gut von böse  unterscheiden können, oder vielleicht möchten "sie" auch mehr und mehr Teile ihrer Selbstbestimmung verlieren, wer weiß¯\_(ツ)_/¯.
Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie sich Deutschland in den nächsten Jahrzehnten entwickelt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Deiner Meinung nach geht Deutschland ja unter und hat riesige Probleme.Schrei nicht alles nach was Du von den Rattenfängern vorgegeben bekommst.



Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz – Kritik

Guck mal wer da zu den Kritiker gehört. Alles Rattenfänger?


----------



## hazelol (2. Oktober 2017)

könnt euch ja mal bei facebook als moderator melden, bin mal gespannt ob ihr mit dem gehalt was dort gezahlt wird überhaupt euren therapeuten bezahlen könnt. der euch nach einem arbeitstag psychisch erstmal wieder aufbauen muss.


----------



## Nostos (2. Oktober 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Deiner Meinung nach geht Deutschland ja unter und hat riesige Probleme.Schrei nicht alles nach was Du von den Rattenfängern vorgegeben bekommst.



Er hat aber Recht! Und das war nur der Anfang! Schau was in den USA in Sachen Youtube und Google abgeht (AGBs) und langsam in Deutschland anfängt (siehe große Youtuber)! In Zukunft wirst du nur eine Meinung haben und die wird dir vorgegeben  

LG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2017)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie sich Deutschland in den nächsten Jahrzehnten entwickelt.


Leider haben wir keine Zeitmaschine, um unterschiedliche Varianten durchzuspielen.
Was heute Internet und Foren sind, waren früher Zeitungen, Handzettel, Seminare
 und auch in den Achzigen wurde schon extrem viel fachlich absolut Blödsinn verbreitet, 
denke ich an die Antikernkraftbewegung. 

Nicht, dass ich das Ziel schlecht fand, aber der Weg, die Lügen, falsche Zahlen und Panik 
waren das Problem. Sachliche Diskussionen wurden immer unmöglicher und es ging 
nur um "gefühltes Risiko". Das ist keine Basis für sachgetriebene Politik, und davon
verabschieden wir uns immer mehr.  Und genau das passiert mit fast allen Themen, 
die in Foren diskutiert werden. Es wird gelogen, dass sich die Balken biegen, dass
aber so konsequent und oft, dass große Massen die Manipulation nicht bemerken.

Das ist hier, nebenbei bemerkt, erfrischend anders. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was in
Europa passieren wird, wir entfernen uns von den Idealen der Aufklärung aber immer 
weiter.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> könnt euch ja mal bei facebook als moderator melden, bin mal gespannt ob ihr mit dem gehalt was dort gezahlt wird überhaupt euren therapeuten bezahlen könnt. der euch nach einem arbeitstag psychisch erstmal wieder aufbauen muss.



Wozu braucht man da einen Therapeuten? Kannst du das näher ausführen?


----------



## Johnny05 (2. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz – Kritik
> 
> Guck mal wer da zu den Kritiker gehört. Alles Rattenfänger?




Du würdest das also echt super finden wenn Beleidigungen, braune Hetze und Hasskommentare nicht gelöscht werden ? Komischerweise wettern immer diejenigen dagegen  die so einen Mist von sich geben.Aber angeblich ist man dann ja nur ein "besorgter Bürger".Und hinterher schiebt man sich , wie so üblich , die Opferrolle zu.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man da einen Therapeuten? Kannst du das näher ausführen?


Gewalt bzw. Enthauptungsvideos, Videos, auf denen sexueller Missbrauch zu sehen ist, etc...


----------



## hazelol (2. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man da einen Therapeuten? Kannst du das näher ausführen?



nunja um beiträge zu löschen müssen diese natürlich auch angeschaut werden damit entschieden wird löschen ja oder nein. ich möchte mir keine enthauptungen, vergewaltigungen kinder pornographie, misshandlungen oder andere abartige dinge anschauen müssen und dann entscheiden löschen oder nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Du würdest das also echt super finden wenn Beleidigungen, braune Hetze und Hasskommentare nicht gelöscht werden ? Komischerweise wettern immer diejenigen dagegen  die so einen Mist von sich geben.Aber angeblich ist man dann ja nur ein "besorgter Bürger".Und hinterher schiebt man sich , wie so üblich , die Opferrolle zu.



Könntest du einfach auf die Frage antworten, die man dir gestellt hat?

Oder (ich erweitere die Frage gerne), bist du der Meinung, dass alle Kritiker die von dir genannten Unterstellungen gutheißen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Gewalt bzw. Enthauptungsvideos, Videos, auf denen sexueller Missbrauch zu sehen ist, etc...





hazelol schrieb:


> nunja um beiträge zu löschen müssen diese natürlich auch angeschaut werden damit entschieden wird löschen ja oder nein. ich möchte mir keine enthauptungen, vergewaltigungen kinder pornographie, misshandlungen oder andere abartige dinge anschauen müssen und dann entscheiden löschen oder nicht.



Gut, wieder was gelernt. Ich dachte, solche Beiträge findet man nur im Internet auf einschlägigen Seiten.


----------



## 4B11T (2. Oktober 2017)

Na dann können die 500 Mitarbeiter ja schonmal damit beginnen alle Nachrichten zu "Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak" zu löschen. Eine der größten Fake-news Lügen der jüngeren Geschichte, worauf ein ganzer Krieg vom Zaun gebrochen wurde, eine ganze Region destabilisiert wurde, Tausende im Krieg ums Leben kamen, der Nährboden für den IS geschaffen wurde usw. usw.

Achso, wahrscheinlich dürfen Fake news nicht gelöscht werden, wenn sie von der Regierung veröffentlich werden? Schade, naja, dann warten wir halt die nächsten 100 Jahre auf die Beweise für die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Na dann können die 500 Mitarbeiter ja schonmal damit beginnen alle Nachrichten zu "Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak" zu löschen. Eine der größten Fake-news Lügen der jüngeren Geschichte, worauf ein ganzer Krieg vom Zaun gebrochen wurde, eine ganze Region destabilisiert wurde, Tausende im Krieg ums Leben kamen, der Nährboden für den IS geschaffen wurde usw. usw.
> 
> Achso, wahrscheinlich dürfen Fake news nicht gelöscht werden, wenn sie von der Regierung veröffentlich werden? Schade, naja, dann warten wir halt die nächsten 100 Jahre auf die Beweise für die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak.



"Mit mir wird es keine Maut geben"


----------



## hazelol (2. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Könntest du einfach auf die Frage antworten, die man dir gestellt hat?
> 
> Oder (ich erweitere die Frage gerne), bist du der Meinung, dass alle Kritiker die von dir genannten Unterstellungen gutheißen?
> 
> ...




findest du auch weil es eben leute gibt die dafür sorgen, das solche bilder/videos schnellstens gelöscht werden. die leute werden damit natürlich verbrannt und ich glaube es gibt keine professionelle hilfe die facebook anbietet also auch mehr als fraglich diese arbeit. wäre absolut nix für mich.


----------



## wtfNow (2. Oktober 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> findest du auch weil es eben leute gibt die dafür sorgen, das solche bilder/videos schnellstens gelöscht werden. die leute werden damit natürlich verbrannt und ich glaube es gibt keine professionelle hilfe die facebook anbietet also auch mehr als fraglich diese arbeit. wäre absolut nix für mich.


_"An jedem Arbeitsplatz in dem Gebäude sind jetzt Aufkleber mit Kontaktdaten von Experten für psychologische Betreuung angebracht."
Internet-Recht: 'Facebook-Gesetz' ab sofort in Kraft_

Ich hätte lieber nackte wenn auch schwer verdauliche Tatsachen statt eine Märchenwelt präsentiert zu bekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Na dann können die 500 Mitarbeiter ja schonmal damit beginnen alle Nachrichten zu "Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak" zu löschen.


Wahrscheinlich bist Du zu jung, um diese Tat zu kennen. Aber natürlich, die Aussagen über 
Mittelstreckenraketen mit Chemiewaffen waren natürlich Quatsch, da hat der BND Mist
verbreitet, und Briten und Amis glauben es, oder taten so als ob.
Giftgasangriff auf Halabdscha – Wikipedia

Es geht nicht um Fake-News wie_ " es gibt jetzt eine AMD Vega 72"_, es geht um massiv
Angreifende Aussagen, um Hass, um Aufforderungen zu Straftaten, etc. Das sind
keiner Fake-News. 



wtfNow schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber nackte wenn auch schwer  verdauliche Tatsachen statt eine Märchenwelt präsentiert zu  bekommen.


Ja, ich finde es auch unerträglich, dass Nachrichten gefiltert werden müssen. Aber
man sieht sehr schnell, dass die wenigsten ohne Vorabwertung Informationen im
Kontext betrachten, sondern der überwiegende Anteil der Leser Teile der Information
nur als Bestätigung ihrer Vorurteile nutzen. Daran und genau daran krankt es. 

Die Lösung ist nicht, Informationen vorzuenthalten, die Lösung ist die gemeinsame
sinnvolle Bewertung. Wissenschaftliches Arbeiten ist den meisten leider nicht
zugänglich. Anstatt aber Geld in Bildung zu stecken, wird das Gegenteil gemacht.


----------



## hazelol (2. Oktober 2017)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber nackte wenn auch schwer verdauliche Tatsachen statt eine Märchenwelt präsentiert zu bekommen.



ganz schön menschenverachtent diese aussage.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2017)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber nackte wenn auch schwer verdauliche Tatsachen statt eine Märchenwelt präsentiert zu bekommen.


Gehörst du auch zu den Typen, die gerne Fotos von schwer Verunglückten an Unfallorten machen?


----------



## Johnny05 (2. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Könntest du einfach auf die Frage antworten, die man dir gestellt hat?
> 
> Oder (ich erweitere die Frage gerne), bist du der Meinung, dass alle Kritiker die von dir genannten Unterstellungen gutheißen?
> 
> ...




Und warum antwortest Du nicht auf meine Frage ? 

Nein, nicht alles sind Rattenfänger...aber in diversen Beiträgen haben einige Forumsmitglieder ein Deutschland beschrieben , das in einigen Jahren völlig zerstört wird ( ist klar ) . Aber mittlerweile sind Hass und Hetze ja gesellschaftsfähig wenn es nach einigen Leuten gehen würde.


----------



## hazelol (2. Oktober 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Und warum antwortest Du nicht auf meine Frage ?
> 
> Nein, nicht alles sind Rattenfänger...aber in diversen Beiträgen haben einige Forumsmitglieder ein Deutschland beschrieben , das in einigen Jahren völlig zerstört wird ( ist klar ) . Aber mittlerweile sind Hass und Hetze ja gesellschaftsfähig wenn nach einigen Leuten gehen würde.



schonmal in duisburg marxloh gewesen? ist ja nicht das alles einfach nur gequatsche ist. sicherlich ist vieles übertrieben dargestellt. aber irgendwo ist auch ein stück wahrheit drin.


----------



## wtfNow (2. Oktober 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> ganz schön menschenverachtent diese aussage.



Wie willst du die unbequemen Dinge auf der Welt angehen wenn niemand davon mitbekommt?
Die meisten die "Ramstein" hören werden höchstens an die Band denken, mir wäre es lieber wenn "die Deutschen" Bilder mit Drohnen im Kopf haben die täglich mit "chirurgischer präzision" Menschen bombadieren.
Die Basis wäre schon vor Jahren geschlossen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> ... Aber mittlerweile sind Hass und Hetze ja gesellschaftsfähig ...


Andrea Nahles : _" ... in die Fresse..."_ Das war kein rhetorischer Glanzpunkt 
Aber immerhin hat sie sich entschuldigt: Andrea Nahles entschuldigt sich fur "in die Fresse"-Spruch


----------



## Adam_West (2. Oktober 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Du würdest das also echt super finden wenn Beleidigungen, braune Hetze und Hasskommentare nicht gelöscht werden ? Komischerweise wettern immer diejenigen dagegen  die so einen Mist von sich geben.Aber angeblich ist man dann ja nur ein "besorgter Bürger".Und hinterher schiebt man sich , wie so üblich , die Opferrolle zu.



War ja klar, dass dieses Argument kommt. Weil das Gesetz natürlich nur gegen die brauen vorgehen soll, nicht wahr? 

Dein ganzes Geplapper hier ist offensichtlich mal wieder das typische "wenn dir das nicht passt, bist du doch nur ein Nazi" Gerede um Kritiker und "anders Denkende" mundtot zu machen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Andrea Nahles : _" ... in die Fresse..."_ Dar kein rhetorischer Glanzpunkt
> 
> Aber immerhin hat sie sich entschuldigt: Andrea Nahles entschuldigt sich fur "in die Fresse"-Spruch



Achso, so lange sie alle, die nicht zu "Rechts" gehören, sich entschuldigen, ist alles in Ordnung? 

Man stelle sich vor ein "Rechter" sagt sowas und würde sich entschuldigen. Der Schaum vorm Mund der Leute würde ganze Stadtteile überschwemmen.

Ihr und eure Doppelmoral... ekelhaft!


----------



## hazelol (2. Oktober 2017)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Wie willst du die unbequemen Dinge auf der Welt angehen wenn niemand davon mitbekommt?
> Die meisten die "Ramstein" hören werden höchstens an die Band denken, mir wäre es lieber wenn "die Deutschen" Bilder mit Drohnen im Kopf haben die täglich mit "chirurgischer präzision" Menschen bombadieren.
> Die Basis wäre schon vor Jahren geschlossen...



darum geht es doch garnicht. stell dir doch mal vor, ein verwandter von dir  wird enthauptet, das video landet auf facebook und jeder kann es sehen. wär das für dich in ordnung? oder du wirst vergewaltigt und jeder kann es sehen auf facebook? glaube ehrlich gesagt das willst du sicher nicht. also müssen solche sachen gelöscht werden. oder deine sohnemann oder töchterchen spielen mit deinem handy rum und scrollen bei facebook und sehen auf einmal ein solches video.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass dieses Argument kommt. Weil das Gesetz natürlich nur gegen die brauen vorgehen soll, nicht wahr? .


Wenn jemand Beispiele für sinnvoll zu löschende Texte gibt, dann beschreiben Beispiele niemals den vollständigen Umfang. 
Geht es um menschenverachtende Grütze in sozialen Netzwerken, fallen aber besonders jede Aussagen auf, die politisch als
"braun" angesehen werden. Die nächste Info der Autonomen, wo es gerade billige Taucherbrillen gibt, wird auch gelöscht werden



Adam_West schrieb:


> Ihr und eure Doppelmoral... ekelhaft!


Schau Dir doch einfach den Link an, bevor der Schaum ..... ach, lassen wir das.



wtfNow schrieb:


> Wie willst du die unbequemen Dinge auf der Welt angehen wenn niemand davon mitbekommt?
> Die meisten die "Ramstein" hören werden höchstens an die Band denken,  mir wäre es lieber wenn "die Deutschen" Bilder mit Drohnen im Kopf haben  die täglich mit "chirurgischer präzision" Menschen bombadieren.
> Die Basis wäre schon vor Jahren geschlossen...


Im Vietnam-Krieg wurde noch schonungslos und offen berichtet. Erschießungen mit platzenden Kopfen zur besten Sendezeit
mit Kindern. Selbst da dauerte es Jahre, bis der Wahnsinn gestoppt wurde, nicht dass es Südvietnameser hinterher besser ging. 
Der Drohnenkrieg, der gegen jedes Völkerrecht verstößt, wird weitestgehend ignoriert. Aber das sind keine Nachrichten, die
gelöscht werden. Das kann auch mit dem Facebook-Gesetz problemlos weiter veröffentlich werden.



hazelol schrieb:


> ... stell dir doch mal vor, ein verwandter von  dir  wird enthauptet, das video landet auf facebook und jeder kann es  sehen. wär das für dich in ordnung? oder du wirst vergewaltigt und jeder  kann es sehen auf facebook? ....


Persönlichkeitsrechte versus öffentliche Information. Den verprügelten abgeschossenen Piloten zeigt man durchaus im Fernsehen,
auch wenn es gegen Genfer Konventionen verstößt; das Interesse liegt aber weniger an der Person, als am Kriegsgeschehen.  Das
Sexvideo, als Rache am letzten Beziehungspartner ist aber eindeutig eine Verletzung der Persönlichkeitsrechte.


----------



## DrOwnz (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde es schade wie hier so stark gewettert wird...

Das Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz ist nicht schön, klar. Und ja, die Gesetzeslage bei der Strafbarkeit reicht aus.

Das Problem ist aber, dass die Strafbaren Inhalte nicht entfernt werden weil Facebook einfach sagt: geht uns doch nichts an.
Ich habe schon sehr sehr viele Beiträge gemeldet... genau 1 wurde entfernt, nach 2 Wochen. Da man Kommentare nicht melden kann gibt es allerdings sehr viele strafbare Handlungen auf Facebook.

Weil Facebook es nicht geschissen bekommen hat oder sich nicht dafür interessiert hat war ein Handeln notwenig.

Es geht ja nicht darum Facebook zu bestrafen, sondern es geht darum, dass facebook sich auch mal fügt. Um hier den notwendigen Rahmen zu schaffen wurde das Gesetz erlassen.

Das Facebook in der lage ist jeden Unsinn auszuschließen den sie wollen zeigt das Beispiel (Kinder-)Pornographie... Da ist facebook sehr stark


Facebook habe ich hier stellvertretend für die Sozialen Netzwerke genutzt.


----------



## TomatenKenny (2. Oktober 2017)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bitte pass mit solchen Aussagen auf, sonst kostet uns das 50 Millionen (die wir nicht haben).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



 

was passiert eigentlich, wenn eine betreiber was löschen soll aber es vergisst oder einfach übersieht und dann zur kasse gebeten wird ?


----------



## bastian123f (2. Oktober 2017)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> 50 mio.. die haben doch nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank...



Zu wenig für Unternehmen wie Facebook.



DrOwnz schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade wie hier so stark gewettert wird...
> 
> Das Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz ist nicht schön, klar. Und ja, die Gesetzeslage bei der Strafbarkeit reicht aus.
> 
> ...



So geht es mir auch. Mehrmals schon eindeutige hetzerische Aussagen gemeldet. Und nur den Standardtext erhalten, dass es nicht gelöscht wurde. Ist leider kein Einzelfall.


----------



## 4B11T (2. Oktober 2017)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Mehrmals schon eindeutige hetzerische Aussagen gemeldet. Und nur den Standardtext erhalten, dass es nicht gelöscht wurde.



Mit "hetzerisch" meinst du Aussagen, die deiner Meinung nich entsprachen?

Der Linke meldet ein "ich brauche hier keine Flüchtlinge" Kommentar, weil es ihm nicht passt,
der Rechte meldet ein "Wir sind bunt, Nazis raus" Kommentar, weil es ihm nicht passt,
der Grüne meldet ein "boah: AMG jetzt mit 850PS und 300km/h" Kommentar, weil es ihm nicht passt,
die Autolobby meldet ein "fordere ein Tempolimit auf allen Autobahnen" Kommentar, weil es ihnen nicht passt

und hinterher sind alle entäuscht, weil kein einziges Kommentar gelöscht wurde


----------



## bastian123f (2. Oktober 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Mit "hetzerisch" meinst du Aussagen, die deiner Meinung nich entsprachen?
> 
> Der Linke meldet ein "ich brauche hier keine Flüchtlinge" Kommentar, weil es ihm nicht passt,
> der Rechte meldet ein "Wir sind bunt, Nazis raus" Kommentar, weil es ihm nicht passt,
> ...



Nein, ich bin ja nicht so wie du.

Diese Aussagen waren deutlich strenger. Und hatten wirklich nichts dort verloren. Man muss es schon klar differenzieren. Klar gibt es mal aussagen, welche nicht meiner Meinung entsprechen. Allerdings überlege ich mir in diesem Moment, ob es hier nur um meine Meinung geht, oder wirklich sehr rassistische Aussagen sind. Zudem gibt es auch dann noch einen Unterschied zwischen Nationalismus und Patriotismus, welchen auch nicht viele kennen.


----------



## DrOwnz (2. Oktober 2017)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> was passiert eigentlich, wenn eine betreiber was löschen soll aber es vergisst oder einfach übersieht und dann zur kasse gebeten wird ?



Dann wird sicher nicht beim ersten Verstoß die 50 millionen angesetzt, aber zahlen muss er vermutlich trotzdem.


----------



## DrOwnz (2. Oktober 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Mit "hetzerisch" meinst du Aussagen, die deiner Meinung nich entsprachen?
> 
> Der Linke meldet ein "ich brauche hier keine Flüchtlinge" Kommentar, weil es ihm nicht passt,
> der Rechte meldet ein "Wir sind bunt, Nazis raus" Kommentar, weil es ihm nicht passt,
> ...



Also was ich gemeldet habe waren in der Regel Aufrufe zu Gewalt, wie:

"Alle nach *Stadt einfügen" wir finden ihn und hängen ihn am nächsten Baum auf."

oder Rechtsradikale Aussagen wie:

"Muslime gehören vergast"

oder Holocaust-Verleumdung wie:

"Auschwitz war alles nur eine Lüge"


Wenn man solche Aussagen liest und  meldet und als Antwort bekommt: "Es liegt kein verstoß gegen unsere Gemeinschaftsstandards vor" dann ist das Problem recht deutlich zu erkennen


----------



## Chimbus (2. Oktober 2017)

DrOwnz schrieb:


> Also was ich gemeldet habe waren in der Regel Aufrufe zu Gewalt, wie:
> 
> "Alle nach *Stadt einfügen" wir finden ihn und hängen ihn am nächsten Baum auf."
> 
> ...


 Strafbare aussagen die eigentlich vom Staat verfolgt werden müssten. Statt dessen soll Facebook löschen, also privatisiert der Staat die Judikativ teilweise nimmt dabei in kauf das Dinge fälschlicherweise gelöscht werden und zwingt gleichzeitig FB das staatliche Versagen zu vertuschen.


----------



## Nuallan (2. Oktober 2017)

"Bis zu" 50 Millionen.. Falls wirklich mal ne Strafe verhängt wird dürfte sie wesentlich niedriger sein und das Fratzenbuch wird wie üblich mit den Schultern zucken.


----------



## hazelol (2. Oktober 2017)

facebook wird aber auch keinem staat zugriffsrechte auf die plattform geben, sodass der staat inhalte selbst löschen kann. insofern egal wie man es macht irgendjemand jammert am ende immer.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (2. Oktober 2017)

Wer sich mit Facebook benutzen lässt ist doch selber Schuld. Ohne Account geht's mir sehr gut.

Eine Schafsherde braucht halt Hirten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> facebook wird aber auch keinem staat zugriffsrechte auf die plattform geben, sodass der staat inhalte selbst löschen kann. insofern egal wie man es macht irgendjemand jammert am ende immer.



Ganz einfach. Der Staat verurteilt jemand aufgrund der Aussagen und fordert Facebook auf, diesen Kommentar zu löschen.

Sofern niemand verurteilt wird, gibt es auch keine Aufforderung.

Und für diese Vorgehensweise waren die Gesetzestexte bisher absolut ausreichend.


----------



## LittleBedosh (2. Oktober 2017)

seit etwa 3 jahren kein facebook mehr meine kollegen fragen sie warum?. aber ixh war nie fröhlicher ohne den zuckerberg


----------



## KrHome (2. Oktober 2017)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bitte pass mit solchen Aussagen auf, sonst kostet uns das 50 Millionen (die wir nicht haben).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Ihr habt Glück:

_Dieses  Gesetz  gilt  für  Telemediendiensteanbieter, die mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht Plattformen im Internet betreiben, die dazu bestimmt sind, dass Nutzer beliebige Inhalte mit anderen Nutzern teilen oder der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machen (soziale Netzwerke). _*(Definition eines Sozialen Netzwerkes iSd. NetzDG)*

_Plattformen mit journalistisch-redaktionell gestalteten Angeboten, die vom Diensteanbieter selbst verantwortet werden, gelten nicht als soziale Netzwerke im Sinne dieses Gesetzes. _*(eure Website)*_

 Das Gleiche gilt für Plattformen, die zur Individualkommunikation oder zur Verbreitung spezifischer Inhalte bestimmt sind. _*(euer Forum)*

§1 Abs. 1 NetzDG 

Das Gesetz kann man sich um mitreden zu können ruhig mal geben. Ist nur 3 Seiten lang:
https://www.bmjv.de/SharedDocs/Gese...te/BGBl_NetzDG.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (2. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Der Staat verurteilt jemand aufgrund der Aussagen und fordert Facebook auf, diesen Kommentar zu löschen.
> 
> Sofern niemand verurteilt wird, gibt es auch keine Aufforderung.
> 
> Und für diese Vorgehensweise waren die Gesetzestexte bisher absolut ausreichend.



Sorry, aber das ist doch Quatsch. Wie lange sollte dieser Vorgang bis zur Löschung über die Verurteilung Deiner Meinung nach denn dauern? Dann würde der strafbare Inhalt wochen-, wenn nicht teils monatelang bestehen bleiben und das kann ja nun wirklich nicht das Ziel sein, dann bräuchte man auch gar nicht mehr dagegen vorgehen.
Der Staat könnte jetzt ja auch sagen "Wir stellen nun 3000 Leute ein, die den ganzen Tag das Internet inkl. sozialen Netzwerken etc. nach strafbaren Inhalten durchsuchen", glaube mir, dann wäre der Aufschrei noch größer, denn dann ginge es deutlich schneller in Richtung Totalüberwachung.
Ich finde Facebook und Co. auch selbst in der Verantwortung und wenn sie dieser nicht gerecht werden, dann müssen sie halt bezahlen. Man kann sich nicht immer alles Positive herausziehen und gleichzeitig alles was mit Verantwortung und Aufwand zu tun hätte von sich weisen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

juko888 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist doch Quatsch. Wie lange sollte dieser Vorgang bis zur Löschung über die Verurteilung Deiner Meinung nach denn dauern? Dann würde der strafbare Inhalt wochen-, wenn nicht teils monatelang bestehen bleiben und das kann ja nun wirklich nicht das Ziel sein, dann bräuchte man auch gar nicht mehr dagegen vorgehen.
> Der Staat könnte jetzt ja auch sagen "Wir stellen nun 3000 Leute ein, die den ganzen Tag das Internet inkl. sozialen Netzwerken etc. nach strafbaren Inhalten durchsuchen", glaube mir, dann wäre der Aufschrei noch größer, denn dann ginge es deutlich schneller in Richtung Totalüberwachung.
> Ich finde Facebook und Co. auch selbst in der Verantwortung und wenn sie dieser nicht gerecht werden, dann müssen sie halt bezahlen. Man kann sich nicht immer alles Positive herausziehen und gleichzeitig alles was mit Verantwortung und Aufwand zu tun hätte von sich weisen.



Ob eine Aussage noch von der Meinungsfreiheit geschützt ist oder aber bereits eine strafbare Beleidigung bzw. Volksverhetzung ist, haben nicht private Firmen zu prüfen, sondern Richter.

Juristen die Jura mehrere Semester studiert haben. Und sowas soll jetzt in Sekundenbruchteilen durch Laien entschieden werden?

Hier mal ein noch relativ aktuelles Beispiel:

Umstrittene Dresdner Rede: Verfahren gegen Bjorn Hocke eingestellt

Das hat der zuständige Staatsanwalt dazu gesagt:



> Beim Vorwurf der Volksverhetzung müsse der objektive Sinn der Meinungsäußerung bewertet werden, erklärte die Staatsanwaltschaft die Einstellungen der Ermittlungen. Im Falle Höckes sei dies „eine radikale Kritik an der Art und Weise der Vergangenheitsbewältigung der nationalsozialistischen Gewaltherrschaft, weshalb eine Volksverhetzung“ nicht nachweisbar sei. Da sich die Rede auch nicht direkt an NS-Opfer gerichtet habe, sei auch eine Strafbarkeit wegen Verunglimpfung des Andenkens Verstorbener nicht zu belegen.



Jetzt stellen wir uns mal vor Herr Höcke hat diese Rede nicht gehalten, sondern bei FB gepostet. Und jetzt soll einer vom FB Löschteam entscheiden, ob das noch Meinungsfreiheit ist oder nicht?

Wie gesagt, dass ist schlicht der falsche Weg, dass der Staat hier (unter Androhung hoher Strafzahlungen) sich vor seiner Aufgabe drückt und die Judikative auslagern will.


----------



## KrHome (2. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Der Staat verurteilt jemand aufgrund der Aussagen und fordert Facebook auf, diesen Kommentar zu löschen.
> 
> Sofern niemand verurteilt wird, gibt es auch keine Aufforderung.
> 
> Und für diese Vorgehensweise waren die Gesetzestexte bisher absolut ausreichend.


Joa wenn man als Geschädigter ein paar Jahre Zeit hat den Bestand der Rechtsverletzung hinzunehmen, denn solange dauert ein Gerichtsprozess in der Regel, dann hast du Recht. 

Was soll's... stehn die Nacktbilder, Verleumndungen, Beleidigungen, Gewaltvideos etc. halt paar Jahre im Netz. Kann man mit leben, is klar ne.

Hier wären wir dann beim Praxisproblem: Die Rechtsverletzung ist beim Erscheinen im sozialen Netzwerk nicht abgeschlossen. Das Opfer ist dieser dauerhaft ausgesetzt. Und um diesen unerträglichen Zustand zu beseitigen, gibt es jetzt dieses Gesetz. Eine gute Sache.



> Jetzt stellen wir uns mal vor Herr Höcke hat diese Rede nicht gehalten,  sondern bei FB gepostet. Und jetzt soll einer vom FB Löschteam  entscheiden, ob das noch Meinungsfreiheit ist oder nicht?
> 
> Wie gesagt, dass ist schlicht der falsche Weg, dass der Staat hier  (unter Androhung hoher Strafzahlungen) sich vor seiner Aufgabe drückt  und die Judikative auslagern will.


Dieser extremst selten auftretende Sonderfall steht neben hunderten von Alltagsfällen in denen die Löschung gerechtfertigt (und wichtig für den Glauben der Opfer an den Rechtsstaat) ist.


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ob eine Aussage noch von der Meinungsfreiheit geschützt ist oder aber bereits eine strafbare Beleidigung bzw. Volksverhetzung ist, haben nicht private Firmen zu prüfen, sondern Richter.
> ...
> Jetzt stellen wir uns mal vor Herr Höcke hat diese Rede nicht gehalten,  sondern bei FB gepostet. Und jetzt soll einer vom FB Löschteam  entscheiden, ob das noch Meinungsfreiheit ist oder nicht?


Aber genau das ist das Netzdurchsuchungsgesetzt. Da schaut kein Richter vorher drüber sondern dafür wird die jeweilige Firma angehalten dies zu tun.
BMJV  |  Aktuelle Gesetzgebungsverfahren | Gesetz zur Verbesserung der Rechtsdurchsetzung in sozialen Netzwerken (Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz – NetzDG)


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

KrHome schrieb:


> Joa wenn man als Geschädigter ein paar Jahre Zeit hat den Bestand der Rechtsverletzung hinzunehmen, denn solange dauert ein Gerichtsprozess in der Regel, dann hast du Recht.
> 
> Was soll's... stehn die Nacktbilder, Verleumndungen, Beleidigungen, Gewaltvideos etc. halt paar Jahre im Netz. Kann man mit leben, is klar ne.



Dann hat der Staat dafür zu sorgen, dass er schneller seiner Aufgabe nachkommt, anstatt diese Aufgabe an Dritte abzugeben.



KrHome schrieb:


> Hier wären wir dann beim Praxisproblem: Die Rechtsverletzung ist beim Erscheinen im sozialen Netzwerk nicht abgeschlossen. Das Opfer ist dieser dauerhaft ausgesetzt. Und um diesen unerträglichen Zustand zu beseitigen, gibt es jetzt dieses Gesetz. Eine gute Sache.



Ob es eine Rechtsverletzung war oder nicht, das ist doch der entscheidende Punkt. Richter studieren dafür viele Jahre lang Jura. 

Und jetzt sollen das Laien in Sekundenbruchteilen entscheiden?

Was daran ein gute Sache sein soll, dass hier die Meinungsfreiheit weiter eingeschränkt wird (was auch, siehe Wikiartikel, durch Juristen, Journalisten und den UN Sonderbeauftragten für Meinungsfreiheit so gesagt wird) erschließt sich mir nicht.



KrHome schrieb:


> Dieser extremst selten auftretende Sonderfall steht neben hunderten von Alltagsfällen in denen die Löschung gerechtfertigt (und wichtig für den Glauben der Opfer an den Rechtsstaat) ist.



Ob die Löschung gerechtfertigt ist, kann man ja nicht beurteilen, wenn darüber kein Jurist entschieden hat. 

Und wie soll man an einen Rechtsstaat glauben, der die Aufgabe der Judikative an private Firmen auslagert?



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist das Netzdurchsuchungsgesetzt. Da schaut kein Richter vorher drüber sondern dafür wird die jeweilige Firma angehalten dies zu tun.
> BMJV  |  Aktuelle Gesetzgebungsverfahren | Gesetz zur Verbesserung der Rechtsdurchsetzung in sozialen Netzwerken (Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz – NetzDG)



Und woher soll diese Firma das wissen, ob das jetzt strafbare Volksverhetzung ist (dann löschen) oder aber erlaubte Meinungsfreiheit (dann nicht löschen)?

Über sowas hat in einem Rechtsstaat ein Richter vor einem ordentlich Gericht zu entscheiden und keine privaten Firmen.


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und woher soll diese Firma das wissen, ob das jetzt strafbare Volksverhetzung ist (dann löschen) oder aber erlaubte Meinungsfreiheit (dann nicht löschen)?
> 
> Über sowas hat in einem Rechtsstaat ein Richter vor einem ordentlich Gericht zu entscheiden und keine privaten Firmen.


Das wird dann über das "Hausrecht" sicherlich abgewandelt. Schließlich darf der jeweilige Betreiber des Dienstes entscheiden, was gepostet werden darf und was nicht.
Sonst dürfte PCGH oder andere auch keine Trollpostings löschen, schließlich wird hier nur getrollt und keine Volksverhetzung oder Straftaten begannen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Das wird dann über das "Hausrecht" sicherlich abgewandelt. Schließlich darf der jeweilige Betreiber des Dienstes entscheiden, was gepostet werden darf und was nicht.
> Sonst dürfte PCGH oder andere auch keine Trollpostings löschen, schließlich wird hier nur getrollt und keine Volksverhetzung oder ähnliches begannen.



Dafür braucht es kein neues Gesetz, das ist jetzt schon möglich.


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dafür braucht es kein neues Gesetz, das ist jetzt schon möglich.


Richtig. Aber unter $3 ist aufgeführt, dass die Firma selbst entscheiden kann ob es sich um Linksradikal-, Rechtsradikal-, Gewaltaufruf oder sonstiges handelt, dass dann gelöscht wird.
Bei $3 Abs. 3b kann ein neutrales Unternehmen mit einbezogen werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber unter $3 ist aufgeführt, dass die Firma selbst entscheiden kann ob es sich um Linksradikal-, Rechtsradikal-, Gewaltaufruf oder sonstiges handelt, dass dann gelöscht wird. .



Kann sie schon heute mit dem von dir zitierten Hausrecht.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Bei $3 Abs. 3b kann ein neutrales Unternehmen mit einbezogen werden.



So ein „neutrales“ Unternehme wie von Frau (IM Victoria) Kahane?

PS: Darf man das überhaupt noch erwähnen, oder ist das schon die böse "Hatespeech"?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (2. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann hat der Staat dafür zu sorgen, dass er schneller seiner Aufgabe nachkommt, anstatt diese Aufgabe an Dritte abzugeben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Die private Firma kann auf ihren Seiten aber löschen, was sie möchte (mit Ausnahme von offensichtlich strafbaren Kommentaren, die müssen sie zusätzlich auch der Justiz melden), denn sie hat dort das Hausrecht, da greift die Meinungsfreiheit ohnehin nicht so, wie sich das immer wieder viele wünschen. Facebook kann Dir auch einfach Deinen Account ohne Angaben von Gründen löschen, wenn sie das denn wollen. Da könntest Du gar nichts gegen machen. Außerdem wird es eben nicht vom Staat an ein Unternehmen ausgelagert, das wäre nur der Fall, wenn Facebook den jeweiligen Verfasser dann selbst verurteilen dürfte und sollte. Facebook hat einzig und allein zu seiner Verantwortung und Sorgfaltspflicht zu stehen und das ist absolut nachvollziehbar!
Und die Strafzahlung käme ja auch nur zustande, wenn nachgewiesen werden kann (und das dann vernünftig vor Gericht), dass sie bewusst offensichtlich strafbare Inhalte (und ja, die gibt es, ohne das man einen Juristen heranziehen muss) nicht gelöscht haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

juko888 schrieb:


> Die private Firma kann auf ihren Seiten aber löschen, was sie möchte (mit Ausnahme von offensichtlich strafbaren Kommentaren, die müssen sie zusätzlich auch der Justiz melden), denn sie hat dort das Hausrecht, da greift die Meinungsfreiheit ohnehin nicht so, wie sich das immer wieder viele wünschen. Facebook kann Dir auch einfach Deinen Account ohne Angaben von Gründen löschen, wenn sie das denn wollen. Da könntest Du gar nichts gegen machen.



Und das geht alles auch ohne das NetzDG. Ergo überflüssig.



juko888 schrieb:


> Außerdem wird es eben nicht vom Staat an ein Unternehmen ausgelagert, das wäre nur der Fall, wenn Facebook den jeweiligen Verfasser dann selbst verurteilen dürfte und sollte. Facebook hat einzig und allein zu seiner Verantwortung und Sorgfaltspflicht zu stehen und das ist absolut nachvollziehbar!



Facebook soll doch prüfen, ob Inhalte gegen diverse §§ verstoßen. Ob etwas gegen §XYZ verstößt, ist aber Aufgabe von Richter. Juristen die das Zeug mal studiert haben.



juko888 schrieb:


> Und die Strafzahlung käme ja auch nur zustande, wenn nachgewiesen werden kann (und das dann vernünftig vor Gericht), dass sie bewusst offensichtlich strafbare Inhalte (und ja, die gibt es, ohne das man einen Juristen heranziehen muss) nicht gelöscht haben.



Wozu braucht es dann noch Juristen, wenn es doch ganz offensichtlich strafbar ist? Wozu mehrere Jahre Jura studieren, wenn es doch so einfach ist?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (2. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und das geht alles auch ohne das NetzDG. Ergo überflüssig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Facebook hat nun mal Standards, die mit deutschem Recht nicht übereinstimmen. Sie löschen jeden nackten Nippel, aber wenn irgendwo steht "Ermorde doch endlich jemand ... (<- beliebigen Namen einfügen)!!!", dann bleibt das bestehen und verstößt (selbst nach zigfacher Meldung) nicht gegen deren Standards, sehr wohl verstößt es aber gegen deutsches Recht. Sprich man muss es als Privatperson anzeigen und dann muss es vor Gericht usw.. Solange bleibt dieser Mordaufruf (!!!) dann aber bestehen, ergo es geht ganz offensichtlich NICHT ohne das NetzDG!
Aber ich sehe schon, da bangt wer um die Meinungsfreiheit, obwohl diese auf privaten Seiten ohnehin nicht ernsthaft existiert, da der Seiteninhaber eh jeden Beitrag ohne Angaben von Gründen löschen lassen kann, wenn er möchte. ^^ Also macht jede weitere Diskussion hier auch keinen Sinn.
Schönen Abend noch allen.


----------



## AMG38 (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das gut oder schlecht finden soll. Auf der einen Seite ist es gut, dass hasserfüllte Kommentare o.Ä. aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden. Ebenso dumme Prügelvideos oder Videos mit anderen gewaltvollem Inhalt. 

Auf der anderen Seite könnten solche Videos auch zur Aufklärung und als Beweismaterial dienen. Oftmals sind darunter auch Schandtaten von Besatzungsmächten und/oder Terroristen usw. dabei, welche Fernsehsender nie ausstrahlen. 
Dass solche Bilder für die Psyche nicht gesund sind stimmt ja, aber gleichzeitig bringt auch das Verschließen der Augen vor der Realität nichts. Nur, dass man weiterhin in der Märchenwelt lebt und ausgewählte Menschen darüber entscheiden, welche Meinung man von XY haben sollte. Letzteres soll jetzt auch für Social-Media-Platformen forciert werden. 

Daher denke ich, dass man dieses Thema nicht einseitig betrachten sollte.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (2. Oktober 2017)

Willkommen in der DDR 2.0


----------



## Lelwani (2. Oktober 2017)

Nächster schritt zur totalen überwachung ... naja die gibs doch sowieso schon


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2017)

Fresh-Dumbledore schrieb:


> Willkommen in der DDR 2.0


Du hast glaube ich überhaupt keine Ahnung, was Leben in der DDR bedeutete. 



Lelwani schrieb:


> Nächster schritt zur totalen überwachung ... naja die gibs doch sowieso schon


Facebook, google und ok sind in der Tat mit totaler Überwachung gleichzusetzen.
Entziehen kann man sich immer schwerer.


----------



## Lexx (2. Oktober 2017)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Aber nun bitte zurück zum Thema ...


Sonst gibts Löschungen oder gar Punkte.

Ihr könntet die Server aber auch in ein/em eher liberaleres/n Gebiet verlegen/mieten.
Um nicht zu sagen: Rechtsfrei.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. Oktober 2017)

Diejenigen,  die anderen vorschreiben was man öffentlich sagen darf und was nicht,  sind auch diejenigen, die jederzeit nach Lust und Laune über die  Deutungs- und Meinungshoheit verfügen - hier geht es nicht um  vorgeschobenen "Hass" (im Übrigen ein absoluter Gummibegriff, beliebig  ausleg- und erweiterbar), sondern um Kontrolle. Jeder soll schon im  Vornherein die Schere im Kopf haben, immer mit dem Gedanken, er bekommt  Druck, Repressalien und Strafen bis hin zur Existenzvernichtung, wenn er  oder sie nicht auf Line ist.


----------



## Lelwani (2. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast glaube ich überhaupt keine Ahnung, was Leben in der DDR bedeutete.




Das is heute sogar noch schlimmer als in der DDR es merkt bloß keiner weil alle mit ihrem eigenen leben zutun haben (miete etc etc) und es einfach nich so auffällig is wie damals 

Wer glaubt das auch nur irgendwas besser geworden is im gegensatz zu damals der lebt in einer traumwelt und die gehirnwäsche von Vadder staat tut ihr übriges...


----------



## Casurin (2. Oktober 2017)

Ist doch toll - hat auch orwell gut beschrieben - die ersten Opfer werden die jenigen sein die das System errichtet haben. Bis dahin werden sie weiter blind jeden als "nazi" "Rechtsradikal" "Ausländerfeindlich" oder sonstiges bezeichen, aber selbst Massenmörder wie Mao, Stalin, Che Guevara oder sonstigen huldigen.


----------



## FaySmash (2. Oktober 2017)

STASI 2.0


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Oktober 2017)

Fresh-Dumbledore schrieb:


> Willkommen in der DDR 2.0


Das glaube ich nicht.
Und StaSi hat nur auf verdacht, einen überwacht.
Kommentar = FAIL



> Kritiker sehen das Ende der Meinungsfreiheit in sozialen Netzwerken


Ich finde das Richtig. Hier gibt es auch Regeln und dabei wird die Meinungsfreiheit auch nicht eingeschränkt.
So was hätte schon vor Jahren kommen müssen.



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> 1.2 Meinungsfreiheit
> 
> In unserem Forum herrscht nach deutschem Recht Meinungsfreiheit. Jeder Benutzer darf seine Meinung grundsätzlich frei äußern. Dabei gilt es nach kommunikativen Grundsätzen, auch die Meinungen anderer zu beachten, zu akzeptieren und gegebenenfalls kontrovers zu diskutieren. Diskussionen sind im Rahmen dieser Regeln und denen des allgemeinen Anstandes zu führen. Das Recht an einer persönlichen Meinung endet dort, wo Rechte eines anderen verletzt werden.
> 
> ...



Dabei wir bei Facebook, sekündlich der §1 des Grundgesetz verletzt und keinen interessiert es, aber Meinungsfreiheit und Datenschutz.
Da könnt ich


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. Oktober 2017)

Das Gesetz ist die reinste Zensurmaßnahme und ein Armutszeugnis für unsere Regierung, besonders für diesen Hampelmann Heiko Maas, der sich Justizminister schimpft. Hier geht es doch gar nicht um Beleidigungen, Drohungen oder andere Straftaten, sondern darum unliebsame Meinungen aus der Öffentlichkeit zu halten, damit diese sich nicht verbreiten und eventuell an der Macht der Regierung kratzen könnten oder ihren Plänen ins Gehege kommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2017)

Lelwani schrieb:


> Das is heute sogar noch schlimmer als in der DDR es merkt bloß keiner


Mich würde wirklich interessieren, wie Du das meinst und welche Bereiche heute dramatisch schlimmer als zu DDR Zeiten waren.
Nicht schön sind Tendenzen, dass Menschen vor Demonstrationen wegen des Besitzes von Taucherbrillen festgenommen und
ohne Anklage mehrere Tage in Untersuchungshaft siztzen. Aber da funktioniert unsere Juristerei zumindest und verurteilt 
die gröbsten Auswüchse. Auf was spielst Du an?



Casurin schrieb:


> Ist doch toll - hat auch orwell gut beschrieben -  die ersten Opfer werden die jenigen sein die das System errichtet  haben. Bis dahin werden sie weiter blind jeden als "nazi"  "Rechtsradikal" "Ausländerfeindlich" oder sonstiges bezeichen,.


Vor was schützen uns die Butzemänner, die mit blinden Hass willkürlich Schwache der Gesellschaft verprügeln und meucheln?
Wer greift Deiner Meinung nach unseren Staat an, unterhölt die Demokratie, das Grundgesetz und unser Zusammenleben
und warum ist der Kampf dagegen unmöglich geworden, wenn man einer handvoll private ausländische Firma Regeln auf
Basis unseres Gesetzbuches gibt?



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das Gesetz ist die reinste Zensurmaßnahme .


Der nächste, der nicht verstanden hat, dass Meinungsfreiheit nicht das Recht zur Beleidigung, Blosstellung und Androhung
von Gewalttaten ist. Oder an welcher Stelle genau siehst Du Dich eingeschränkt?


----------



## Nuallan (2. Oktober 2017)

FaySmash schrieb:


> STASI 2.0



Damals waren sich die Leute wenigstens bewusst in welch kranken System sie leben, und das es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist bis dieses System platzt. Man hat sich geholfen usw.. Heute kämpft jeder gegen jeden und die Menschen nehmen wirklich alles hin, solange sie genug Katzenvideos zum konsumieren haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

juko888 schrieb:


> Facebook hat nun mal Standards, die mit deutschem Recht nicht übereinstimmen. Sie löschen jeden nackten Nippel, aber wenn irgendwo steht "Ermorde doch endlich jemand ... (<- beliebigen Namen einfügen)!!!", dann bleibt das bestehen und verstößt (selbst nach zigfacher Meldung) nicht gegen deren Standards, sehr wohl verstößt es aber gegen deutsches Recht.



Und für deutsches Recht sind nunmal Gerichte zuständig. Wenn Facebook der Meinung ist, dass das nicht gegen deren STandards verstößt, du aber der Meinung bist, es verstößt gegen nationales Recht, dann zieh vor Gericht.



juko888 schrieb:


> Sprich man muss es als Privatperson anzeigen und dann muss es vor Gericht usw..



Bingo, genauso läuft es. Willkommen im Rechtsstaat.



juko888 schrieb:


> Solange bleibt dieser Mordaufruf (!!!) dann aber bestehen, ergo es geht ganz offensichtlich NICHT ohne das NetzDG!



Schon mal was von der Unterlassungsklage gehört? 

Zumal ja auch schon vor dem NetzDG Urteile wegen Aussagen bei Facebook gab. Ergo dieses Gesetz braucht es nicht, die bisherigen reichen aus. Nur müsste der Staat da halt auch seiner Aufgabe nachkommen.

Und da ist es doch soviel einfacher diese Aufgabe auf private Unternehmen unter Androhung hoher Strafzahlungen abzuwälzen.

Und hier klatschen dann auch noch einige Beifall für die Verletzung der Meinungsfreiheit.

Das hätte sich nichtmal Orwell ausdenken können.



juko888 schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe schon, da bangt wer um die Meinungsfreiheit, obwohl diese auf privaten Seiten ohnehin nicht ernsthaft existiert, da der Seiteninhaber eh jeden Beitrag ohne Angaben von Gründen löschen lassen kann, wenn er möchte. ^^ Also macht jede weitere Diskussion hier auch keinen Sinn. Schönen Abend noch allen.



Immer wieder schön, wenn sich Leute ihr Scheitern eingestehen.


----------



## EmoJack (2. Oktober 2017)

Endlich wird die Exekutive im Paket mit der Judikative privatisiert. Der neueste streich: Nicht der beste Anbieter kauft das recht, Gesetze zu interpretieren und die Umsetzung zu erwirken - nein, der staat schreibt es den Unternehmen einfach vor.
Einfach Klasse -.-


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (2. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön, wenn sich Leute ihr Scheitern eingestehen.



Es ist kein Scheitern, wenn man erkennt, dass der andere ganz einfach null Ahnung hat und sich daher jede weitere Diskussion als nutzlos herausstellen würde, aber das lernst Du auch noch, Kleiner.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

juko888 schrieb:


> Es ist kein Scheitern, wenn man erkennt, dass der andere ganz einfach null Ahnung hat und sich daher jede weitere Diskussion als nutzlos herausstellen würde, aber das lernst Du auch noch, Kleiner.



Und mit dem argumentum ad hominem unterstreichst du es nur noch. Danke für die Bestätigung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2017)

Ein kurze Frage in die Runde.  Wie bewertet Ihr das Löschen von Beiträgen und Sperren von Foristen hier im Forum?

Für mich ist das angemessen und fördert sie angenehme Umgangskultur im Forum. Es ist in der Regel eher zu lasch, 
denn zu streng. Aber sehen andere darin, dass "_Exekutive im Paket mit der Judikative privatisiert werden_", die "_Meinungs-
freiheit in Gefahr ist"_ und PCGH zu nichts weiter als einer_DDR2 _mutiert?


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein kurze Frage in die Runde.  Wie bewertet Ihr das Löschen von Beiträgen und Sperren von Foristen hier im Forum?


Geht mittlerweile zu weit.
Ich habe es jetzt schon ein paar Mal erlebt, wenn in den Kommentarthreads zur News die Qualität dieser insbesondere im Hinblick auf die journalistische Darstellungsform bemängelt wurde, sind jene Kommentare einfach verschwunden...


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein kurze Frage in die Runde.  Wie bewertet Ihr das Löschen von Beiträgen und Sperren von Foristen hier im Forum?
> 
> Für mich ist das angemessen und fördert sie angenehme Umgangskultur im Forum. Es ist in der Regel eher zu lasch,
> denn zu streng. Aber sehen andere darin, dass "_Exekutive im Paket mit der Judikative privatisiert werden_", die "_Meinungs-
> freiheit in Gefahr ist"_ und PCGH zu nichts weiter als einer_DDR2 _mutiert?



PCGH nutzt ihr Hausrecht (was Facebook auch tun kann), dafür braucht es kein neues Gesetz.

Darüber hinaus wird PCGH (nach meinem Kenntnisstand) auch nicht mit abartig hohen Strafzahlung "ermuntert" übermäßig viel zu löschen.


----------



## 4B11T (3. Oktober 2017)

Nützt ja auch nichts, sich jetzt aufzuregen, es werden schon sehr bald viele verstehen was das Gesetz bedeutet.

Alle die jetzt noch brüllen: "juhu, endlich können die dummen Nazis keine erfunden Geschichten mehr auf fb verbreiten" werden sich künftig wundern, wo ihre kritischen Kommentare zum nächsten Transatlantikabkommen, zu Globalisierungsthemen, zu US geführten Ölkriegen oder zur sozialen Ungerechtigkeit abgeblieben sind. Wenn der braune Mob erstmal nachhaltig zum schweigen gebracht wurde, wird man das Gesetz nicht einfach so wieder vergessen. Jegliche Kritik kann einfach zur Hetze gegen alles und jeden deklariert werden und fb bleibt dann nichts anderes übrig, als alles mögliche sicherheitshalber zu löschen (lieber zu viel, als zu wenig).

ps. das war jetzt übrigens Hetze ggü. dem Gesetzgeber, also sicherheitshalber löschen, nicht dass morgen der Gerichtsvollzieher klingelt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Oktober 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Nützt ja auch nichts, sich jetzt aufzuregen, es werden schon sehr bald viele verstehen was das Gesetz bedeutet.


Facebook unterliegt eben nicht dem besonderen Schutz der Pressefreiheit, dazu bedarf es einer Akkreditierung.
Facebook und Konsorten untergraben gerade die Pressefreiheit einzig zur Bereicherung, sie schützen sie nicht.

Alles, was Du beschreibst, kannst Du problemlos auf Deiner Homepage beschreiben oder in Zeitungen. Das Problem
bei Facebook liegt daran, dass sich Opfer verhöht vorkommen, weil ihre Rechte nur über jahrelange Gerichtsprozesse 
zu erstreiten sind, zu hohen Kosten für die Opfer. Es geht nicht um Meinungen, kennzeichne es als solche. Fake-News, 
also Behauptungen zu Sachverhalten, sind keine Falschmeinung.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PCGH nutzt ihr Hausrecht (was Facebook auch tun kann), dafür braucht es kein neues Gesetz.


Aber sie machen es auch, um Strafanzeigen zu vermeiden. Facebook und Konsorten scheren sich einen Freck um
die Persönlichkeitsrechte anderer. Und bevor man unsere Justiz mit Millionen völlig unnötiger Gerichtsverfahren
belastet, ist es sinnvoll, das Strafmass zu erhöhen, eine andere Sprache verstehen Wirtschaftsunternehmen selten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Geht mittlerweile zu weit.
> Ich habe es jetzt schon ein paar Mal erlebt, wenn in den  Kommentarthreads zur News die Qualität dieser insbesondere im Hinblick  auf die journalistische Darstellungsform bemängelt wurde, sind jene  Kommentare einfach verschwunden...


Ja, hier und da wird mir der Begriff "SPAM" auch zu weit gefasst, aber bisher habe ich weitestgehend sinnvolle Lösungen
erlebt. Ich lese aber ach nur wenige Bereiche. Kritik am Artikel schreibt man nicht ins Forum, dazu gibt es die Option der
Mail an den Redakteur.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (3. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast glaube ich überhaupt keine Ahnung, was Leben in der DDR bedeutete.
> 
> 
> Facebook, google und ok sind in der Tat mit totaler Überwachung gleichzusetzen.
> Entziehen kann man sich immer schwerer.



Nein ich war nicht da falls du das meinst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Oktober 2017)

Fresh-Dumbledore schrieb:


> Nein ich war nicht da falls du das meinst.


Es ging mir mehr um jene, die das aktuelle Gesetz mit Zuständen in der DDR vergleichen.
Ich war im Kleinen Grenzverkehr ab 1974 jedes Jahr zwei bis vier Wochen in der SBZ,
bis 1989 endlich die unsägliche Grenze in beide Richtungen geöffnet wurde. Und die
ständige Angst der DDR Bewohner, sobald Westbesuch im Haus war, war unbeschreiblich.


----------



## djz (3. Oktober 2017)

facebook-gesetz... was für ein bullshit.
die leute machen bzw. das internet macht sowieso, was möglich ist. ob verboten, oder nicht ^^
wer sich erwischen lässt, hat halt pech gehabt. man muss es ja nicht drauf anlegen, aber hat das jemals die leute gehindert? xD lächerlich

damit liefert sich das system nur immer mehr argumente für die totale überwachung, den gläsernen bürger - und wenn ein jeder ganz ehrlich ist: es ist doch auch total immer und überall lebensnotwendig, jeden schritt und jeden gedanken seiner mitmenschen zu kennen! nicht? oh O_o


----------



## Atma (3. Oktober 2017)

Lelwani schrieb:


> Nächster schritt zur totalen überwachung ... naja die gibs doch sowieso schon


Dazu braucht es kein Facebook oder Google. Die Menschen legen sich heutzutage alle freiwillig ein Gerät zu, mit dem sie sich perfekt überwachen lassen: *Smartphones!*

Bewegungsdaten, Anruflisten, gespeicherte Kontakte, Datenerfassung in all den Apps, Nachrichtenverlauf in WhatsApp & Co. und so weiter. Das ist der feuchte Traum aller Unternehmen und des Staats, besser geht's nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, hier und da wird mir der Begriff "SPAM" auch zu weit gefasst, aber bisher habe ich weitestgehend sinnvolle Lösungen
> erlebt. Ich lese aber ach nur wenige Bereiche. Kritik am Artikel schreibt man nicht ins Forum, dazu gibt es die Option der
> Mail an den Redakteur.


Mails an den zuständigen Newsschreiber bringen da überhaupt nichts, da müsstest du schon Computec direkt angehen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (3. Oktober 2017)

Die ersten System-Kritischen Youtube-Kanäle wurden auch schon gelöscht.

Sobald ich es mir leisten kann, bin ich hier weg. 70% Steuer zu zahlen, mit die höchsten Abgaben der Welt, das muss doch selbst dem größten Deppen irgendwann zu blöd werden.

Und informiert euch mal was mit diesem "NSU" und den Geheimdienstmorden mit ca. 15 Toten abgegangen ist, dieses mal wurden sie ja erwischt, was bis heute offiziell vertuscht wird. 
Sowas will ein Rechtsstaat sein, lächerlich.


----------



## Atma (3. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Sobald ich es mir leisten kann, bin ich hier weg. 70% Steuer zu zahlen, mit die höchsten Abgaben der Welt, das muss doch selbst dem größten Deppen irgendwann zu blöd werden.


Wo willst du denn hin? Es gibt kein Land auf der Welt, in dem alles perfekt ist ...


----------



## KeBeNe (3. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ging mir mehr um jene, die das aktuelle Gesetz mit Zuständen in der DDR vergleichen.
> Ich war im Kleinen Grenzverkehr ab 1974 jedes Jahr zwei bis vier Wochen in der SBZ,
> bis 1989 endlich die unsägliche Grenze in beide Richtungen geöffnet wurde. Und die
> ständige Angst der DDR Bewohner, sobald Westbesuch im Haus war, war unbeschreiblich.



na du musst es wissen..., immer wieder schön, wenn Menschen aus den alten Bundesländern anderen erzählen wie es in der DDR war...

zu dem jetzigen Gesetz, wer entscheidet was eine "Fakenews" ist und was nicht, der Grad der wissenden Lenkung von informationen ist sehr schmal..., es kann ein Anfang von etwas werden, muß aber nicht


----------



## Johnny05 (3. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Die ersten System-Kritischen Youtube-Kanäle wurden auch schon gelöscht.
> 
> Sobald ich es mir leisten kann, bin ich hier weg. 70% Steuer zu zahlen, mit die höchsten Abgaben der Welt, das muss doch selbst dem größten Deppen irgendwann zu blöd werden.
> 
> ...



Dann geh doch wenn es Dir hier nicht passt.Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten , allerdings möchte Ich sehen wie Du dich in einem anderen Land zurechtfindest.Oder sollen sich die Einwohner dieses Landes dann gefälligst an Dich und deiner deiner deutschen Leitultur anpassen ?


----------



## Schori (3. Oktober 2017)

Da ich mich nicht mehr auf "sozialen Plattformen" rumtreibe, eben weil nur Müll kommt, ist mir das Gesetz egal. 
Abgesehen davon halte ich das Gesetz für sinnvoll, viele nehmen Meldungen auf Facebook und Co nun mal für voll, obwohl sie Augenscheinlich nicht stimmen.


----------



## VeriteGolem (3. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Die ersten System-Kritischen Youtube-Kanäle wurden auch schon gelöscht.
> 
> Sobald ich es mir leisten kann, bin ich hier weg. 70% Steuer zu zahlen, mit die höchsten Abgaben der Welt, das muss doch selbst dem größten Deppen irgendwann zu blöd werden.
> 
> ...



Mit systemkritisch meinst du sogenannte "alternative Medien" die rechte Fake-News veröffentlich. Im besten Fall noch so ein Schmarrn wie "Netzfrauen" die als Hauptthema "Impfen macht dein Kind schwul" und "Erdstrahlung macht dich links" haben.

Sorry, Zensur ist *******, das jeder Pfosten aber jetzt irgendwelchen teils gefährlichen Senf (siehe Impfgegner) propagieren darf ist falsch. Früher haben die besoffen in der Kneipe rumgeplärrt und wurden halt rausgeschmissen, jetzt kriegen die aber nen Forum.

Das die Politik das natürlich nutzen wird um "zu unserem Schutz" alles zu zensieren was nicht christdemokratisch oder wirtschaftsliberal ist, ist eben auch klar. Dann hörste zwar die rechten Spacken nimmer, weg sind die aber auch nicht. Links, grün, alternativ oder irgendwas was nicht mitte-rechts-konservativ ist wird dann abgestellt. Als nächstes fallen dann die Gewerkschaften und das Streikrecht sowie die Tarifverträge.

Wiederholt sich halt alles ne...


----------



## VeriteGolem (3. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Die ersten System-Kritischen Youtube-Kanäle wurden auch schon gelöscht.
> 
> Sobald ich es mir leisten kann, bin ich hier weg. 70% Steuer zu zahlen, mit die höchsten Abgaben der Welt, das muss doch selbst dem größten Deppen irgendwann zu blöd werden.
> 
> ...



Mit systemkritisch meinst du sogenannte "alternative Medien" die rechte Fake-News veröffentlich. Im besten Fall noch so einen Schmarrn wie "Netzfrauen" die als Hauptthema "Impfen macht dein Kind schwul" und "Erdstrahlung macht dich impotent" haben?


----------



## Citynomad (3. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> 70% Steuer zu zahlen, mit die höchsten Abgaben der Welt, das muss doch selbst dem größten Deppen irgendwann zu blöd werden.



Ich würde eher sagen: Leute die behaupten, dass sie 70% Steuer zahlen sind Deppen. Der Höchstsatz ist so niedrig wie noch nie (42% aktuell)! Und wer den zahlen muss, der nagt nu wirklich nicht am Hungertuch. Sind 42% ärgerlich? Klar! Sind sie unfair? Nein!

Einkommensteuer (Deutschland) – Wikipedia


----------



## Nazzy (3. Oktober 2017)

die meisten " Fake News" kommen immernoch aus dem Mainstream.  Dort ist das Budget am größten, um staatstreue Propaganda zu verbreiten. Aber es soll ja immernoch Leute geben, die das nicht sehen können / wollen.
Aber wie Atma bereits sagte, wer auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte in Sachen Überwachung, der sollte am besten den Stecker ziehen, bzw nur das nötigste Preis geben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Oktober 2017)

Alle die dagegen sind, gegen dieses Gesetz und meinen "Stasi" oder "DDR", da stellt sich einen die Frage: Warum?
Oder fühlen diese sich dann eingeschränkt, bei Facebook keinen mehr zu Mobben oder ähnliches?
Die strafen müssten wie bei PCGH sein, schnell mal Punkte und dann sperre.
Ich glaube das wurde noch mehr bringen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe es schon ein paar mal verlinkt, ich mach es gerne erneut:

Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz – Kritik

Da einfach mal die Positionen der Kritiker durchlesen. Ist es so schwer zu verstehen, dass nicht jeder darüber glücklich ist, wenn die Meinungsfreiheit beschnitten wird?


----------



## BxBender (3. Oktober 2017)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen: Leute die behaupten, dass sie 70% Steuer zahlen sind Deppen. Der Höchstsatz ist so niedrig wie noch nie (42% aktuell)! Und wer den zahlen muss, der nagt nu wirklich nicht am Hungertuch. Sind 42% ärgerlich? Klar! Sind sie unfair? Nein!
> 
> Einkommensteuer (Deutschland) – Wikipedia



Na ja, ein hoher Steuersatz wird aber bereits schon bei relativ geringem Einkommen fällig.
Die 42% kommen nur wirklich Gutverdienern zugute. Unfair? Ja, absolut!


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

Wir können Facebook in Deutschland auch verbieten. Damit wären viele Probleme sofort gelöst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir können Facebook in Deutschland auch verbieten. Damit wären viele Probleme sofort gelöst.



Genau, ich würde sogar noch einen Schritt weitergehen. Verbieten wird doch einfach das Internet. Dann haben wir Sachen wie Schwarzmarkthandel für Waffen und Drogen und Kinderpornografie auch gleich mit bekämpft.

Das Leben kann so einfach sein


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

Machen wir es wie Nord Korea. Ein geschlossenes System.
Der Staat sorgt dann für die Informationen, die wichtig sind.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen: Leute die behaupten, dass sie 70% Steuer zahlen sind Deppen



Schonmal was von Mehrwertsteuer, Mineralölsteuer, KFZ-Steuer, Grundsteuer, Hundesteuer, GEZ, Zigaretten- und Tabaksteuer usw. gehört?

70€ vom Brutto Gehalt gehn locker an den Staat insgesamt.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

Es geht ja um die Lohnsteuer. Also das, was man dir direkt abzieht.
Du musst ja nicht konsumieren, dann gibt es auch keine Mehrwertsteuer. Hast du kein Auto, zahlst du keine Kfz Steuer. Katzen sind steuerfrei. Rauchen ist eh mist.
Und in der Glotze gibt es auch nicht viel.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht ja um die Lohnsteuer. Also das, was man dir direkt abzieht.
> Du musst ja nicht konsumieren, dann gibt es auch keine Mehrwertsteuer. Hast du kein Auto, zahlst du keine Kfz Steuer. .



Nö, mir geht es darum was ich ingesamt an den Staat abdrücke.

Die Mehrwertsteuer kann man vielleicht umgehen, wenn man in einer Höhle wohnt, sonst nicht. Oder soll ich mir mit gesammelten Laub-Blättern den Arsch abwischen und mit Ejakulat die Zähne putzen?

Und auf dem Land geht ohne Auto nichts.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Nö, mir geht es darum was ich ingesamt an den Staat abdrücke.



Das kannst du aber nicht genau beziffern oder kennst du alle Ausnahmen des Steuerrechts?


----------



## DKK007 (12. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Nö, mir geht es darum was ich ingesamt an den Staat abdrücke.
> 
> Die Mehrwertsteuer kann man vielleicht umgehen, wenn man in einer Höhle wohnt, sonst nicht. Oder soll ich mir mit gesammelten Laub-Blättern den Arsch abwischen und mit Ejakulat die Zähne putzen?
> 
> Und auf dem Land geht ohne Auto nichts.



Nimmt man halt das Pferd.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2017)

- offtopic-


BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> 70€ vom Brutto Gehalt gehn locker an den Staat insgesamt.


Und was bekommt man? 
- Verteidigung
- Polizei
- Verwaltung
- Bildung
- Infrastruktur
- Krankenversorgung
- Rente
- ...

Willst Du lieber zwei Personenschützer durchfüttern und  ein paar Wochen im Jahr Frondienst leisten?
Wenn Du insgesamt über 70% an den Staat zahlst, verdienst Du weit über 100.000,-€ im Jahr. Du wirst 
also genug für Dich zum Konsumieren haben. Denn erst ab 100.000,-€ aufwärts liegt die Einkommensteuer 
über 40%. Der Spitzensteuersatz wird seit Kohls Zeiten übrigend stetig gesenkt, von ehedem 56% auf 42%
 damit das obere Ende blos genug hat, treten kan nman ja auf das untere Ende mit Aufstockern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bild1: *Entwicklung der Einkommenssteuer von 1997 bis 2017


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2017)

Das erste, was Schröder gemacht hat, war ja den Spitzensteuersatz zu senken -- das, was sich der Kohl nie getraut hatte.


----------

